# Circle Y Walnut Grove Flex2 Trail Saddle?



## Lygracilux (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi guys! After months of saving, re-searching, and looking for the "perfect" saddle that will fit mine & my guys needs..I have narrowed it down to the Circle Y Walnut Grove Flex2 Trail Saddle. I am waiting for my saddle fit tool from Horse Saddle Shop to confirm that it will work on my hard-to-fit little Mustang.
From what I've gathered, it is amazing saddle, and is exactly what were looking for: A fork, wade style, light weight trail saddle, the color, the tooling, everything-I'm in love.

It is pretty pricey, so I am just trying to get as many inputs as possible
I was wondering if any of you have/have tried this saddle, if so how do you like it? Pros/cons?

ALSO, cant decide what seat size to get. I am 5'4" and about 130lbs and comfortably ride in a 15-15.5. Horse saddle shop said with the padded seat and deep incline, to go with a 16"...I've just never ridden a 16", hoping its not too big. She did say I could add bucking rolls for added security though.
So any input on that would be great.

TIA!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A padded seat will decrease seat room some, about 1/2" is correct.
I would suggest you go find one of these saddles to sit in and make sure what you seek is comfortable before just buying.
Circle Y sales associates will go to a reputable saddle shop with several saddles for you to try for fit of horse and you if you ask...customer service it is called.
Tweaks to what you want them ordered custom can be done after making all those choices seen not guessed at.
Yes, I own a Circle Y and love it. 
Not this model but similar...
:runninghorse2:_..._
_jmo...
_


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

You've got to give those lads at Horse Saddle Shop a call! They are SO nice and super helpful! I bought a saddle from them last year and had scads of questions. I did both online chats and phone calls. I sure did like them!


----------



## Lygracilux (Sep 14, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> A padded seat will decrease seat room some, about 1/2" is correct.
> I would suggest you go find one of these saddles to sit in and make sure what you seek is comfortable before just buying.
> Circle Y sales associates will go to a reputable saddle shop with several saddles for you to try for fit of horse and you if you ask...customer service it is called.
> Tweaks to what you want them ordered custom can be done after making all those choices seen not guessed at.
> ...


Yeah. Im thinking a 16" will probably be my best bet then...
I have actually called around many tack stores in the area and NONE have this saddle on the floor to try 
However, I know Horse Saddle Shop does free exchanges, so worst case, if the 16" is too big/I dont like it I could always do that or find a different one.


----------



## Lygracilux (Sep 14, 2017)

dogpatch said:


> You've got to give those lads at Horse Saddle Shop a call! They are SO nice and super helpful! I bought a saddle from them last year and had scads of questions. I did both online chats and phone calls. I sure did like them!



Oh yes, they are super nice and have been so helpful via online chats. I will definitely be talking to them more once I get the saddle fit tool and am ready to place the order.
Im glad you had a good experience with them, always reassuring to hear!


----------

